# Returning a parcel to mandm direct



## Mikefromcork (9 Dec 2019)

Hi all

I bought three pairs of runners from mandm direct. I need to return two of them, so my parcel is the size of two shoeboxes. I am just wondering what is the cheapest way to return them to the Uk. 

Any advice. 

Best wishes 
Michael


----------



## Páid (9 Dec 2019)

They have very clear instructions on their website -


----------



## Monbretia (9 Dec 2019)

I think the question more relates to the cheapest way of getting them back to UK, is there a cheaper option than An Post?  Would like to know the answer to that myself!


----------



## Lightning (9 Dec 2019)

Parcel Motel is cheaper than An Post with parcels to the UK.


----------



## luckystar (9 Dec 2019)

Check out www.parcel2go.com


----------



## Mikefromcork (10 Dec 2019)

Monbretia said:


> I think the question more relates to the cheapest way of getting them back to UK, is there a cheaper option than An Post?  Would like to know the answer to that myself!


Yes, that’s it. What’s the cheapest option to post back to the UK. Cheers


----------



## Lightning (10 Dec 2019)

Mikefromcork said:


> Yes, that’s it. What’s the cheapest option to post back to the UK. Cheers



See above. Use Parcel Motel or Parcel 2 Go.


----------



## Sunny (10 Dec 2019)

I thought that said Madam direct....Was picturing mail order brides or something and wondering how there could be a return policy...


----------



## Mikefromcork (10 Dec 2019)

CiaranT said:


> Parcel Motel is cheaper than An Post with parcels to the UK.


Thanks


luckystar said:


> Check out www.parcel2go.com


Thanks


----------



## Monbretia (11 Dec 2019)

Well now, there was only pence in the difference between An Post and Parcel Motel, all the rest were more expensive.  I won't make that mistake again!   Costly return!


----------



## Homesweethome:) (11 Dec 2019)

Monbretia said:


> Well now, there was only pence in the difference between An Post and Parcel Motel, all the rest were more expensive.  I won't make that mistake again!   Costly return!


If you paid using PayPal, they will cover the cost of returns even to the UK ( think there is a limit to number of times they will cover the returns per year but I have used it before and it was straightforward enough to claim back).


----------



## Monbretia (11 Dec 2019)

Handy to know!  I have already paid and sent it back, don't actually remember if I paid by paypal, will only annoy me now if I look it up and discover I did!  At least I know in case there is a next time 

PS Couldn't resist so looked it up and I did buy with Paypal and have 30 days to claim the refund of postage so will try that and see if it works once the company has acknowledged the return.  Will be brilliant if it works


----------



## Monbretia (2 Jan 2020)

Got my 15 euro back from paypal that I had to pay to return a parcel so thank you Homesweethome, delighted with it!  Good info to have for the future too, a most useful thing to know!


----------



## Homesweethome:) (2 Jan 2020)

Great news!


----------



## Purple (8 Jan 2020)

Sunny said:


> I thought that said Madam direct....Was picturing mail order brides or something and wondering how there could be a return policy...


I thought is was something to do with S&M and thought, fair play to mikefromcork for being so open about his interests.


----------



## Lougav (9 Mar 2020)

Hi Monbretia,
I'm just about to return runners, also quoted 15e from an post. I did pay with paypal. How does this all work? How do I make a claim through paypal? Should I go ahead & send for the 15e first? 
Any help appreciated,
Louise


----------



## Monbretia (9 Mar 2020)

Yes you have to have sent back the parcel first and keep proof of postage, have a look through the sequence of how to do it, you can log into paypal and click on transaction and it should be one of options.   I had sent by courier so had emails as proof, I think it also has to have arrived back with company first before you can put through claim.


----------

